# Need Help In Regard To Repeating Fsc?



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

I want to repeat FSc part one. I just a few questions inthis regard:

- When will the annual FSc papers be held? (As in, which month)
- The pairing of long questions - does it remain the same as last year for repeaters?
- Are there different papers for repeaters amd candidates who are freshies?

All help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## idk97 (Oct 10, 2013)

first of all which board r u asking for... the papers of federal board are usually held in may june... secondly the question papers and pattern remains the same for repeaters as well as freshies...
hope it helps.. best of luk..


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

idk97 said:


> first of all which board r u asking for... the papers of federal board are usually held in may june... secondly the question papers and pattern remains the same for repeaters as well as freshies...
> hope it helps.. best of luk..


I'm asking for Lahore board


----------

